# Bad News



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well for a guy who was really anticipating the hard deck, i got some bad news yesterday. I have had a sore throat I cant get rid of for the past two months, and finally a ENT specialist said my tonsils need to come out. Next Wed is when my surgery is scheduled. Hopefully ill be recovered enough to go ice fishing around New Years! Maybe ill pray for the warm weather to continue just a little bit longer :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Perhaps a little cold air will be good medicine!

Good luck on your surgery and get on the ice asap!

Grandpa D.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

How old are you Greenie? I had mine out at 21, and don't get me wrong-it sucked big time. But I could have fished the next day, just couldn't eat what I wanted so I got grumpy. It won't be as bad as you think..... I hope.
Good luck man.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear, Greenguy! That's no fun, but I'm sure it's not going to be all that bad.

When I was a little kid, I used to get a soar throat and white spots on my tonsils ALL THE TIME, usually along with a fever. Doctors always used to tell me I have huge tonsils and I probably will need to get them out at some point. Luckily, I seem to have outgrown it over the years, and now I very rarely get sick. 

Seriously, keep your head up man. I'm sure you'll be able to get out on the ice in no time.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry man that sucks. Hopefully we will see you on the hard deck as soon as the hard deck gets here.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey you can eat all the ice cream you want now. :lol:


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Good luck with the surgery Greenguy88! Prayers sent---you'll be out on the ice before long


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sucker's !! I still remember the sucker's I got when I had mine out.....Ha ha....49 years ago brother. Just try to remember the good stuff !!!

Good luck...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It'll be fine. You'll start counting backward from 10 and then you'll wake up in a haze.

You might feel a sore throat for a couple of days, but you'll be just fine.

I had mine out at age 6, plus adenoids. I was told that they just fell apart once removed. I guess it was time. :lol: 

You'll be alright. Best wishes to a speedy recovery though.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> How old are you Greenie? I had mine out at 21, and don't get me wrong-it sucked big time. But I could have fished the next day, just couldn't eat what I wanted so I got grumpy. It won't be as bad as you think..... I hope.
> Good luck man.


Im 20 years young poo. I have heard mixed reviews about the after effects. I figure Ill go in expecting the worst and anything better than that will be a bonus. Thanks for the well wishes guys!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Hey you can eat all the ice cream you want now. :lol:


+1. Good luck.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well the good news is that your colts and my boys are in playoff runs now so at least there is december football worth watching this year! I hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Good luck on the surgery!! Enjoy all the ice cream that you are going to be 'prescribed' to eat. Don't worry, the ice season will be still be here when you're all recovered.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I had mine out, as well as a septoplasty (fancy name for straightening out a deviated septum, Frogger knows what it is) just after I turned 23. It sucked big time. You will most likely feel down and out for a week or so, and then you'll start feeling your strength return. Just do like the doc says an SWALLOW a ton. It really helps a lot. You'll definitely be back out by New Years.


----------

